# Audio / Video >  Demo CD radiostacijām

## antons21

Sveicināti visapkārt!

Ir dabūjami demo CD, kas savulaik rakstīti speciāli radiostacijām atskaņošanai. Pārsvarā no mūzikas izdevniecības MAPL (tāda bija). Ir arī kāds disks no izdevniecības Balss un Annemarie Records. Satur 90 gadu otrās puses populārus gabalus. Kopā 29 gab. Stāvoklis- skan, ir satura saraksti. ja interesē, noteikums viens- pašsavākšana vai pasta izdevumu (Omniva pakomāts) apmaksa. Rakstiet forumā vai PM.
p.s Tālu no Rīgas.

----------


## antons21

Jautājums slēgts.

----------

